# Pittsburgh, PA Catfishing??



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

My g/f is finishing up school in Pittsburgh therefore I spend quite a bit of time over there. Now that spring is upon us I would really love to try to do some catfishing in the rivers. I was targeting the Allegheny river. 

Anybody fished it around the Pittsburgh area, know where to go, or provide any information? 

I will be just fishing from shore. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

Been out with my buddy a few times in Pittsburgh. We never had any success on the Mon or Ohio. But the Allegheny was some good fishing. His boat was buy the 31st street Bridge and we'd head east and anchor about herehttp://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=qrdj068b3995&lvl=17&dir=0&sty=b&sp=Point.qrdvb18b368p_Untitled%20item____&where1=Pittsburgh%2C%20PA&q=pittsburgh%20pa

I had success on Catfish Charlie dip bait, Secret 7, and I ever pulled in a Gar off Chicken liver.

Hope this helps.

Norm


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I will give it a try and see what happens. Best way to learn is to just do it! Maybe ask around at a few of the marinas and see if I can get anymore information. 

One more question....What size weights do you need in that current?


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I was fishing 1-2oz sinkers. It wasn't bad until they opened the locks at night then the flow was faster.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

starcraft36 said:


> My g/f is finishing up school in Pittsburgh therefore I spend quite a bit of time over there. Now that spring is upon us I would really love to try to do some catfishing in the rivers. I was targeting the Allegheny river.
> 
> Anybody fished it around the Pittsburgh area, know where to go, or provide any information?
> 
> I will be just fishing from shore. Any information would be appreciated.


Try this one, Boston Riverfront trail and the Youghiogheny River along McKeesport. The trail follows an old railroad bed and you can find a lot of spots along the way.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I forgot to put this in previous msg. http://www.theneonweb.com/trails/yough.html


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! Do you know where I would drive to park to get on that trail?


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a public parking lot, soccer field, and rest rooms in the Boston trail Park. You can begin walking on the trail from that lot-it's several miles long. I might also recommend checking the regs in that area, which you probably plan to do. Pennsylvania has some strange rules that change with each watershed.


----------



## catace (Oct 6, 2010)

Check out 3riverscatfish.com its a new SW Pa. Catfish Club. Most of the members bank fish the rivers and live near the Burgh.


----------

